# Anyone using any of the Marware covers?



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I'm looking for basic cover that provides good protection for a K2 that will be used in Iraq. The Marware products look like a possibility--though info about them is limited on the Marware website. If you have one, please tell me more about it. Thank you!


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

This is the first I've heard of them, but I LIKE the look of the Flip one. Looks like the MEdge Platform, but without the extra edge for the light I'll never get.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Danariel said:


> This is the first I've heard of them


same with me, although i'd love to hear more about them!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

It might be a little late, but I've just got my Marware Eco-Vue for my Kindle 2, and I've done a review for it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12119.0.html


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the fact that they use recycled/recyclable and sustainable materials and the hand strap looks pretty handy.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

The hand strap is a great feature. My review has a few more additional pics. I really like the case so far. It's a big improvement on my previous case, IMHO.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello.... I have been lurking here for a month and first registered today. I was unable to find much info on the Marware Eco Flip/Eco covers and posted a thread on amazon discussions a week or so ago which did not get any responses. I went ahead and ordered the case on Tuesday and received it yesterday. I think this case is wonderful, protective, durable, high quality made, comfortable to handle, and nice to look at, too! I am positively thrilled with this case!!! In my excitement, I posted a rather long "review" of it at amazon last evening, just to make other kindlers aware of this great cover option that so few know about. Imagine my surprise when I saw posts about the Eco covers here today..... just to put more info out here, here is what I posted at amazon last evening: 

I took a chance and ordered the Eco Flip cover (for the Kinde 2) from Marware even though I did not have any feedback or customer reviews to consider. I love, love, love this cover and want to share because I think many Kindlers in Kindleland will love it, too, and it is not sold or reviewed on Amazon; nor are there customer reviews on the Marware website. (BTW, Marware does have cases and other products for cell phones and other electronics on Amazon and most have very high ratings/reviews.)  

I love, love, love this cover.....oh, did I say that already? Let me tell you why I love it so much and how it compares to other covers I had/have:

I had and returned a leather (pebbled pink) Medge Go cover: Color was good and quality was very good except the cover did not line up well when closed and I did not like the hinge mechanism that much and thought the cover almost doubled the weight of the kindle, plus the case did not have a closure. 

This Eco Flip cover is excellent quality; feels like real leather (and not like cheap synthetic leather); it feels softer than the Medge, has the same thickness of the Medge Go, but is lighter weight and very protective. The faux suede interior feels like real suede and is darker than the Medge interior, and in my opinion, looks and feels nicer. The Eco Flip is "platform" style but without the extra width/edge I see on the Medge Platform images. The kindle slides into the suede holders - no scratching...fits snug with decal girl skin on, and would not slide out even if the case did not have the little soft flap on top to hold it in. The Eco Flip stands very well on every surface I have tried it out with (kitchen counter, glass coffee table, bed, couch, etc.) and doesn't slide, even without a securing flap like the Platform and Mivizu Sleek covers have. The elastic/suede band is a great holder when the case is flipped back and you can hold the kindle and turn pages if you hold with your left hand without worrying about dropping the kindle. I am right-handed, but it feels good holding it that way with my left hand and turning pages with my left thumb. The elastic part of this holder strap is excellent quality and does not seem like it's going to stretch out too much even with lots of use.....the suede part adds extra protection to the kindle glass when closed. The exterior elastic strap that will keep the cover closed is much narrower than it seems on the website images; very unobtrusive (is that a word?) and very strong and tight. I highly recommended this Eco Flip case to anyone who wants good protection, quality product, and not heavy or bulky coverage for their kindle---and it looks stylish, too. It took me a while to decide if I wanted the Eco Vue (book style) or Eco Flip. I am so very happy with the Eco Flip, and maybe down the road I will order the book style, too....just holding out for more color options.  The Eco Flip is $39.99 plus $3.00 for US priority mail. Great, wonderful cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have the blue Mivizu Sleek cover (which also "platform" style). I was one of the lucky ones to get this at the promotional $11 price with shipping. While this cover is the absolute lightest and sleekest available and is surprisingly adequate protection considering it has no cushioning/padding, visually, there are minor quality control issues on the sides/corners of the case, and I don't think the corners/design that holds the kindle in the case will hold up in the long term. I do really like the cover, but do not think it is a good enough value at regular pricing - almost $45 with shipping. In my opinion, this cover should have a total cost of $20 or less.

I have a Belkin zipper case from Target...on sale at $3.24..... good zipper, neoprene protective case for the kindle in or out of other covers.

Dakota Case for Kindle 2 from Protec---$42.99 and free shipping -- in brown leather: I hated this case. While well-made and very well cushioned/padded and somewhat light weight, this was a very bulky, cumbersome case in regards to one-handed holding. There is leather over the binding of the zipper so when the left side is folded behind the kindle, it was very uncomfortable for me to hold with one hand, especially on the left side. I think even most men would find this too bulky in comparison to other cases. Personally, I did not like the look or feel of the dark brown leather that much, and the interior is a very dark gray suede that did not blend well at all with the brown exterior. While this case was not for me and back it went, I do think it offers very good protection to the kindle at home or in transit.

Inexpensive "pleather" case from Ereadercenter--- was just about $18 with shipping. Extremely light weight and slim; looks decent, not fancy, has snap closure, and corner straps hold kindle in securely....but since no interior padding with this case, I would highly recommend it go inside the Belkin zipper case (or something similar) for travel inside a purse or backpack. 

While the Cole Haan and Noreve covers look light and slim and of quality leather, I just can't rationalize their price tag (bigger, leather designer purses can cost less) so I have not ordered one. I can, however, rationalize the cost of the Oberon covers because of the quality and really beautiful hand-tooled designs; I may find myself getting one in the future (if I can ever decide on a cover design and color combo), but what has prevented me from ordering one (at least so far) is their bigger weight and dimensions....... 

I really wanted excellent protection for KiKi, light-weight/slim design, and somewhat stylish look with reasonable pricing. The Eco Flip from Marware provides all this........I love this case. My obsessive kindle cover search has finally ended! (But the only color option is black, so I might get a new skin from decal girl....LOL) I don't know anyone at Marware but I just wanted all Kindle Addicts to know about the Eco Flip and Eco Vue covers, because despite all the brands/styles available, I know many people feel like they are compromising some of their likes and dislikes with the covers they do get. In addition, these covers are environmentally green. Check them out and if anyone does have one or gets one, I'd love to hear what you think, too.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome LMK and thanks for the in depth reviews!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome. But I did get a bit carried away, didn't I? I have been using the case all weekend and I still love it. FWIW, two of my kindleless friends saw the case and commented on how they really thought it looked more stylish and better made than the other cases of mine they had previously seen.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

If they made more than just Basic Black they would be wildly more popular.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review, LMK. I have the Eco-Vue (there's a link to my review about 8 posts up) and the more I use it, the happier I am with it. The color options (black, black, or black) aren't an issue for me, but I can see where that would be an issue for some people. I'm glad to see you're as happy with your Flip as I am with my Vue. After reading your review and after using the Vue for a couple of days now I'm considering getting the Flip for at home reading when can prop up my Kindle to read. I am very happy with with my case and glad to see other users spreading the word.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, suicidepact (do you mind if I call you SP?): I saw your review this weekend and posted mine, too, so others could hear more opinions regarding this wonderful cover. I waited a few weeks before ordering this cover because I had no user feedback at all and wanted to avoid another "Protec cover" experience, and wish I had seen more about it and had it even sooner. I took a long time deciding between the Vue and Flip, and am so happy with the Flip, but may eventually order the Vue, too, for variety...you understand, right? I know people have all sorts of different preferences for what suits their needs, and even with all the cover options out there, there are still so many pros and cons to the different covers/cases. I am so happy that this one meets all my needs. I think if Marware sold these cases on Amazon, they would have so much more exposure and kindle customers. How did you hear about them? Out of frustration, I kept doing searches for non-oem kindle 2 covers on google and eventually found the Marware site. It's funny how we both ordered and received our unknown covers within a day of eachother. I hope others order and like these covers too.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

SP is fine, LuvMyKindle. I definitely agree that Marware should sell their covers on Amazon. I use Marware's case protectors for my MacBook Pro and have been very happy those as well. As far how I heard about them, first was from the Mac Store, but for Kindle covers it was from this thread actually. I understand about wanting to get the other case (Vue or Flip,) to be honest if I didn't travel so much I would have considered getting the Flip.


----------



## opticalserenity (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks to this thread I just ordered the Eco Flip.

What light do you all think I should get to work with this?

NOTE: Thanks to google, I found promo codes Twitter15 and Twitter20 for Marware's website. 15% and 20% off. So, if you're going to use their products, user twitter20 like I did to get $8 off!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I hope you like the case, Optical; let us know when you get it.

In June, I found 2 different GE LED lights in Walmart for $6.98 each; two different stlyes and both so light/thin/small. They come with and run on the disk-type batteries about the size of a nickel which costs about $4.00 for two in Walmart for when they do need replacing. I prefer these because they are not heavy from regular batteries and small to carry around, and add virtually no weight to the kindle. Instead of using the clip (on the light) as a clip, I slip the clip between the Kindle and cover. Wonderful lights, IMO, and if the clip, which is plastic, should break, it's easy to just buy another light. In one Wal-mart I shop at, they are where the DTB's are kept. In the other Walmart I go to, they are only where you would find light bulbs and closet lights. I imagine that Walgreen's would have these lights, too.

Here are the links that show pictures and details of the GE book lights I have.

http://www.jascoproducts.com/products/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=629&idcategory=67

It doesn't say in the description here, but does say on packaging that this LCD light should last 30,000 hours.

http://www.jascoproducts.com/products/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=674&idcategory=67
This one says the LCD light is good for 10,000 hours.


----------



## opticalserenity (Aug 1, 2009)

I got the Marware, and I must say, it's extremely stylish and very classy. I'm going to play with various lights now to see what works.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Which one did you get, the Vue or the Flip?

EDIT-nevermind, missed it a couple of posts up. By the way, I like using the Mighty Brighty lights because they'll take rechargeable batteries, very cool.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so glad you like the cover... and if you like it now, just wait a few days after really using it..... I loved it even more after a few days. I am still surprized at how great the easel aspect of it works so well without an attached "stand."


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> SP is fine, LuvMyKindle. I definitely agree that Marware should sell their covers on Amazon. I use Marware's case protectors for my MacBook Pro and have been very happy those as well. As far how I heard about them, first was from the Mac Store, but for Kindle covers it was from this thread actually. I understand about wanting to get the other case (Vue or Flip,) to be honest if I didn't travel so much I would have considered getting the Flip.


Can you explain your statement "if I didn't travel so much I would have considered getting the Flip"? What do you perceive as the differences between the two models, and why do you think the Flip is less condusive to traveling? Thanks!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Well the Flip seems with the idea that if you want to, you can open like an easel and rest it on a surface and read hands free, so it folds over from bottom to top. The Vue, when opened, folds from left to right and can used in one hand, etc, but can't really be propped up on it's own a table surface.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, but can you explain the quoted statement?  And are you saying that the flip is more difficult to hold in one hand?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I wouldn't know as I don't own a Flip, but I doubt it would be. I'm pretty sure the only difference is where they fold and secure once opened.  Also, if you clikck on the pictures on the respective webpages on the Marware site, it displays them fully opened. I'm sure you'll find that they both weigh roughly the same, though I can't confirm that.


----------

